# fecasol



## steven_law (Nov 1, 2009)

im wanting to do my own fecal float tests on all my animals, where can i get the solution tho???


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

The only place I have seen it for sale is american vet lab supply websites. Can you make up your own?


----------



## steven_law (Nov 1, 2009)

you can make up a saturated sugar solution but this doesnt last long and gets fungal growth, there is one you can make with salt aswell but i would really just rather buy it ready made


----------



## steven_law (Nov 1, 2009)

any other input from any one else?


----------



## Seraphim (Oct 10, 2009)

fecasol items - Get great deals on items on eBay UK!

Good old ebay but hefty delivery


----------



## steven_law (Nov 1, 2009)

Seraphim said:


> fecasol items - Get great deals on items on eBay UK!
> 
> Good old ebay but hefty delivery


I think I would want a barrel for that price


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

what i do is disolve salt in water just keep adding salt to warm water untill you cant disolve any more salt and it sits at the bottom that then is it 
i have used this method for both racing pigeons and now reptiles fecal testing

The solution many vets use to dissolve the feces in is Sodium Nitrate(seen this stuff on e bay), but a fully saturated sugar water solution will work as well
see below site 

http://yil.jp/iguana/parasite/parasite/fecal_check_marie-e.htm


----------

